# Gizmo 8 ohms



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was just looking around trying to find what the Gizmo puts out for wattage at 8 ohms, but I can't seem to find it. Is it published anywhere?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought it was 17W @ 8 ohms, but I'm sure someone official will squawk up here...

Mike


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I figured it'd be somewhere around there. Man I'd love to have a nice office so I could justify one at this point. How well does it drive your ELT525M?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Gizmo is actually 25 watts into either 4 or 8 ohms. Doug Goldberg dropped me a note on this a while ago. When I Asked why I was never told this before, he pretty much laughed.

We don't get too **** around here. 

There are other forums for that. :angel:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

rygher3 said:


> I figured it'd be somewhere around there. Man I'd love to have a nice office so I could justify one at this point. How well does it drive your ELT525M?


It easily drives the TCA WAF-1's or av123 ELT525M's.
No problem for an office environment.
I've never tried it in a big room, but you can do the calculations for how many watts you actually need.

Sens 86 dB/W/1m is pretty loud at 1W of power.

Mike


----------



## alembic (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm listening to mine right now, with the ELT's, and have to say I have a hard time not cranking it because it sounds so good!


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Would the Gizmo drive my Onix Reference 1's? Thanks.


----------



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

johzel said:


> Would the Gizmo drive my Onix Reference 1's? Thanks.


Yep, did it for many months.


----------

